# Burton Cartel compatibility



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

As long as they are not the EST version, and you have the correct baseplate, yes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SHREDallDAY said:


> Would 2013 burton cartels work with a 2014 jones flagship?


This isn't meant to be a burn...

Not quite sure if you meant hardware issues as stated above or if they are well suited to that board & the type of riding you'd do on it?

Either or, If you don't already know You are spending way too much money:icon_scratch:


TT


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

timmytard said:


> This isn't meant to be a burn...
> 
> Not quite sure if you meant hardware issues as stated above or if they are well suited to that board & the type of riding you'd do on it?
> 
> ...


The type of riding. And I'm actually going to wait until the end of this season when the prices for 2014 boards go down.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

SHREDallDAY said:


> Would 2013 burton cartels work with a 2014 jones flagship?


Yep. That board is fast.. Cartels are very solid and going to give you amazing response. Only other suggestion in your case is to bump it up a notch and get on the Diode RE:Flex if you are looking for an even more aggressive ride.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SHREDallDAY said:


> Would 2013 burton cartels work with a 2014 jones flagship?


Do not do this, very dangerous. 

2013 bindings on 2014 board causes intertemporal instability as board attempts to go back in time to match bindings. 

What happens when board tries to go back in time? Goes backwards uphill. 

If you are very advanced rider/time traveler you can use this to avoid lift tickets, just keep 2014 bindings in backpack, switch at top of hill. 

However this is not as bad an idea as not matching the stiffness of board and bindings which some around here (not me) will tell you is the greatest crime against humanity in the universe. 

But seriously, try the diodes if you want responsiveness, I love mine.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lamps said:


> What happens when board tries to go back in time?


Paradox in the space time continuum. The results of which are unknown.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Paradox in the space time continuum. The results of which are unknown.


All board profiles are reverted back to full camber. More edges are caught, scorpions are had.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> All board profiles are reverted back to full camber. More edges are caught, scorpions are had.


....consequently, us NooBs who first learned to ride on a full camber deck suddenly become the "Steeziest" MF's on the mountain! Lol. Agnarchy ensues!!!

Seriously,.. I've scorpion'd my NS Proto more often than I have my Arbor Roundhouse!!!! :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> 2013 bindings on 2014 board causes intertemporal instability as board attempts to go back in time to match bindings.


:eusa_clap:




chomps1211 said:


> Seriously,.. I've scorpion'd my NS Proto more often than I have my Arbor Roundhouse!!!! :laugh:


:icon_scratch: now this sounds like a paradox :laugh:





BurtonBindings said:


> Yep. That board is fast.. Cartels are very solid and going to give you amazing response. Only other suggestion in your case is to bump it up a notch and get on the Diode RE:Flex if you are looking for an even more aggressive ride.


Hmmm... I'm still looking for ideas for a new binding... Do you know, how high the high-back of the Diodes M are? Or do they even come in S? (got K2 Contour WUS9)


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Do not do this, very dangerous.
> 
> 2013 bindings on 2014 board causes intertemporal instability as board attempts to go back in time to match bindings.
> 
> ...


I will be tried for my crimes someday, that day is not today. I was going to get a whole new setup, but I wouldn't be able to get the bindings until about 2-3 weeks after the board. What are some other stiff/responsive bindings that you recommend? Do you have any experience with the union charger?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neni said:


> :eusa_clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can measure my diode highback tomorrow for height, its a medium. They come in size small as well. If you like responsive bindings they are great.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SHREDallDAY said:


> I will be tried for my crimes someday, that day is not today. I was going to get a whole new setup, but I wouldn't be able to get the bindings until about 2-3 weeks after the board. What are some other stiff/responsive bindings that you recommend? Do you have any experience with the union charger?


I only know burton stuff, can't comment on other makers. I really like their channel system for binding/board attachment so I ride their boards and bindigns exclusively. 

jokes aside I believe that it's all preference, I ride three different boards ranging from medium flex to quite stiff, always with burton c60 or diodes, you can mix and match board and binding stiffness for your preference. 

so I guess I can also recommend c60s if you buy them used, I have 2 pairs of those and a pair of diodes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I can measure my diode highback tomorrow for height, its a medium. They come in size small as well. If you like responsive bindings they are great.


That would be sweet :thumbsup: My boots are 27cm high.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neni said:


> That would be sweet :thumbsup: My boots are 27cm high.


~25 cm from the footpad to the top of the highback without much forward lean on. Size medium

this is the first year version, note that for 2014 they added a forward lean adjuster, not sure if they changed the height of the highback


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! I'd go for a S, good to know that M would also work considering HB height.


----------

